# Ablaufsprache - Zeitgrenzen der Schritte setzten



## twincatter (14 April 2011)

Hallo SPSler,

ich sammle derzeit meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Codesys bzw. TwinCAT 2.11 und möchte aktuell einen Funktionsblock 'FB_Greifer' programmieren. 
Der Greifer soll 'öffnen' und 'schliessen' und den Status 'geöffnet'/'geschlossen' anzeigen.
Außerdem soll das 'Öffnen' und 'Schliessen' über Timeouts überwacht werden.
Mit ST (Schrittkette) habe ich diese Funktionalität relativ leicht realisieren können .
Mit der Ablaufsprache habe ich es nach einiger Zeit auch geschafft.
Die Timeouts habe ich über die Zeitgrenzen der betroffenen Schritte realisiert. 
Mit dem Flag 'SfcError' prüfe ich ob die Timeoutzeit abgelaufen ist und reagiere dann entsprechend. (ist das ein gängiges Vorgehen?)

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
*Können die Zeitgrenzen programmatisch gesetzt werden?* (also ohne den Editor) 

Hintergrund: Ich möchte den Funktionsblock 'FB_Greifer' später über eine Bibliothek in verschiedenen Projekten/Anwendungen verwenden können. Je nach Anwendung werden aber unterschiedliche Timeoutzeiten (kleiner Greifer/großer Greifer) erforderlich sein.

Da ich dabei bin mich in Codesys einzuarbeiten ist es sicher kein Fehler die benötigtem Funktiomnsblöcke selbst zu programmieren.
Trotzdem die Frage: Gibt es Bibliotheken z.B. mit Standardgreifern wie sie in vielen Automatisierungslösungen benötigt werden? Habe diesbezüglich nichts finden können.

Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispielprojekt über eine komplexere Maschine? Fast alle Beispiele die ich gefunden haben gehen nicht auf die Behandlung von Fehlerfällen ein (z.B. Rückmeldung Greifer geschlossen kommt nicht --> Timeout --> was passiert aber jetzt?). Was ist eine sinnvolle Strategie um Fehlerfälle abzufangen?

Vielen Dank, Michael


----------



## cybertracepda (14 April 2011)

Hallo Twincatter !
Ich weiss, aller Anfang ist schwer. WIllst du echt auf eine Maschine dann gehen oder dient es nur zum Lernen ?

Ich kann dir ein kleines Bespiel schicken, wie ich es mache. (seit 1983 programmieren), seit 1999 Beckhoff.

Es ist aus meiner Praxis gewachsen und die Bausteine kannst du gleich verwenden. Es gibt auch einen Simulationsmodus, da werden die Endschalter simuliert und du kannst es ohne hardware laufen lassen. Dauert aber ein paar tage, bis ich es aus meiner Sammlung extrahiert habe.
gib mir deine email, dann schicke ich dir etwas. Darfst es auch ruhig dann professionell einsetzen.

mfg
Cybertracepda


----------

